# Mid Atlantic Get Together



## Bill13

So the Mid West Get Together looked awesome and got me thinking - which can be dangerous! But I thought I would put the idea of starting to plan on for the Mid-Atlantic members (or anyone else who wants to come).

My house would work for a smaller event and would be nice because it's convenient being in Arlington, VA and a mile from the subway.

On the other hand my father owns about 10 acres on a tributary to the Chesapeake Bay called Mill Creek. It's about 20 min from the Bay by boat. So there we would have more beds, and lots of room for tents and RV's. He owns a 28ft Carolina Cruiser for fishing in the bay and a smaller 14 footer for water skiing, inner tubing, etc. You can google map it: 219 Creek View Lane, Callao, VA. 

It would need to be spring or in the fall because July and August can be pretty muggy and the jelly fish can be a problem then.

I will post some pictures if I can find some.


----------



## Bill13

Found three



pictures. The first is a view of the "creek", don't remember why I took it so low. The second shows the side yard. The stairs go up to a guest house which is above the 2 car garage. The third is a shot of my daughter and a friend taking a break from inner tubing. It's in a close by cove we go to because it has a sandy bottom. My Dad's place is more muddy.


----------



## toddnmd

Bill, thanks for getting the ball rolling on organizing this! I'm interested for sure for the spring, but expect to be pretty busy for the next few months, so timing will be an issue. Fall won't work for me at all.
Your dad's place looks great (and I think I remember you mentioning something about oysters a while back . . .), but in reality a few hours in Arlington would be much more feasible than the bay place, even though it looks really enticing.


----------



## chinacats

Sounds like fun either way--especially like the possibility of a campout. That Midwest gathering looked like so much fun that I'm definitely up for a road trip.

Cheers


----------



## WildBoar

Bill, thanks for stepping forward and offering to do this!

I'd be up for Arlington. The Bay place looks great, but Arlington would make it easier to allow for a dinner out the night before with potential out-of-towners, etc. (maybe visit ChefCosta at Zaytina?). Arlington may also make it easier for some of the PA-area people to attend. But the converse is the Bay house may make it better for forum members to attend with their spouses/ kids in tow.


----------



## marc4pt0

You can pretty much count me in. Always up for a little road trip


----------



## Bill13

Here is a better pic from higher up showing the dock and the two boats. Plus I forgot to mention every one in the cove is pretty laid back so we always bring some fireworks (unless it is too dry for it to be safe!). I uploaded a couple short videos - assuming it works as I have never tried this before.View attachment 26508
[video=vimeo;120400463]https://vimeo.com/120400463?from=outro-local[/video][video=vimeo;120405116]https://vimeo.com/120405116[/video]

I thought of the Bay location more as a 2 day event with most everyone spending at least one night. From DC and taking the 301 bridge it's a little over 2 hours - if you go when traffic is not bad. Families would be welcome as long as they are OK with camping or sleeping on an air mattress. Children would love it down there if they like the water. But if most everyone can't commit to the time Arlington is much better for a day and into the evening event.

Yes, oysters and crabs are cheap down there as most people sell them privately. And grilling a fish caught earlier in the day can't be beat.


----------



## Bill13

Hmmm need to add the photo!


----------



## bob_loblaw

I'd be down for a gathering, as long as a long time follower/short time contributor is welcome! What I may lack in professional kitchen talent I make up for with an epicurean sense excitement and general good time having (i.e. I like to party).


----------



## tkern

I too like to party.


----------



## WildBoar

hmmmm, wonder if we can get enough people for this to take over the bar at you place on Friday night... Doubt we could fend off all the locals, though.


----------



## Bill13

I'm up for that :doublethumbsup:, but I think you are right it would be more of a party and less knife sharing etc.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Depending on the timing of this.................
.......I like to party like Travis does.


----------



## tkern

My bar is an option but yes, it would be a party where sharp objects should not attend. Perhaps a precursor to the main gathering event that goes on at Bill's beautiful place.


----------



## marc4pt0

And it might be kind of scary to passerbys if we all brought our knives to your bar. But hey, it could be a lot more fun that way.

Oh, I also like to party


----------



## marc4pt0

All this talk about party totally took me back to this video (the very beginning of it at least):


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk


----------



## pkjames

awesome idea, if this is on, i'd send knives over and you guys can do a little draw afterwards!


----------



## 420layersofdank

Im in!! Whos driving? ;-)


----------



## tkern

Bring sleeping bags. Slumber after party.


I hope no one is allergic to cats.... and booze.


----------



## knyfeknerd

tkern said:


> I hope no one is allergic to cats.... and booze.


I love cats so much, I'll sleep in the catbox.
I guess this means Son can't come.


----------



## tkern

knyfeknerd said:


> I love cats so much, I'll sleep in the catbox.
> I guess this means Son can't come.



I'm sure he has some anti-cat dander jade amulet blessed by Tibetan hairless cat monks buried for 100yrs in silkworm hairballs.


----------



## sachem allison

i sensed a disturbance in the force, turned out to just be Travis and the knerd.
do not offend the cat master. I married a Leo after all and I've been on the losing end ever since.lol


----------



## tkern

Disturbance is such a harsh word. More of a mild rustling.

How does some time in April work for everyone?


----------



## marc4pt0

Just my 2 cents but April is looking pretty hectic for me. We're planning on opening the new place by the first weekend though I quietly don't see it happening. I'm predicting mid to late April which will most likely put me out of town for a couple weeks. I'd hate to miss this gathering as well, but C'est la vie. Maybe I'll get (even more) lucky and be able to swing both. Who knows?


----------



## tkern

Early May might work but my schedule could go to hell late May to July due to possible new location opening.


----------



## Bill13

So am I correct in that people are split between wanting it in Arlington and the Chesapeake Bay?

Also it looks like early May is best.

Oh, and I am highly allergic to cats But if I dose up on allergy medicine for a week ahead it's bearable. And if I drink enough red wine, I don't even notice.


----------



## Adirondack

If I drink enough booze will it negate my cat allergy?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Adirondack said:


> If I drink enough booze will it negate my cat allergy?



There's one way to find out!


----------



## tkern

The cat thing factors in only if ppl are crashing at my place. For the record, they're my fiancee's cats, not mine.

Arlington is easier to get to but the Bay looks like a great place.


----------



## dglevy

I'd love to meet some local knife knuts. If it's in Arlington, I'm in! I live just across the river...


----------

